# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Urgent! Please answer! Toad opening mouth and acting like he is going to vomit?

## Elly

Hey, so today I noticed my Fire-Bellied Toad Zinc who refused to eat today (but that may be because of the power I dusted onto the crickets) doing something that really worried me which was closing his eyes, opening his mouth, puffing out his stomach and crunching into a tight ball for about half a second then relaxing. I was wondering if this is normal or if I should be worried. This is the first time I've seen him do this and he has stopped now from have been doing it for about 5 minutes or longer. I was going to try to feed him but my mom told me to leave him alone because he is 'trying to work something out'? I would really appreciate any answers to this strange behavior and if there is anything I can do to help him. Thanks!

----------


## Herpin Man

No worries- your toad is shedding it's skin.
When frogs and toads shed their skin, they peel it off of themselves from back to front, and then swallow it. To do this, they must contort their body, kick their legs, and open their mouth to swallow.
Watch closely, and you'll see the old skin being eaten.

----------


## Elly

Okay thank you so much! I also found a video of an american toad doing the exact same thing and apparently he was shedding too. This is my first time owning a toad (besides an american toad my parents caught when I was about 7) so I never have seen this before and I thought he was dying. Also is there anything that I can and can't do while he is shedding? Like feed him, change their water, the basic stuff. I also saw some strange black/grey, worm shaped thing. Then he ate it. Well at least I know he is healthy!  :Smile:

----------


## Herpin Man

Shedding doesn't usually take long, I would say do not disturb until it is finished.

----------

